# R.raw als Parameter



## Ludwigm (21. Apr 2019)

Hallo,
ich möchte gerne eine raw-Ressource (m4a Datei) als Parameter an die Funktion Play() übergeben. Der dann anstelle von R.raw.sound steht.

```
public void Play()
{
    ...
    player = MediaPlayer.create(this, R.raw.sound);
    ...
}
```

Wie macht man das?

Gruß ludwig


----------



## Robat (22. Apr 2019)

Einfach einen int übergeben.


----------



## Ludwigm (22. Apr 2019)

Vielen Dank, funktioniert!


----------

